# Top Tips for Monocoque Autosleepers



## spykal

Hi All
I thought I would kick this thread off by posting my own improvements/mods/tips for my 1998 Autosleeper Executive. I am hoping that others who have the same type of Autosleeper Van will be encouraged to post their own Improvements/modifications/tips in this thread. Include tips for any of the Monocoque (one piece Fibreglass body) Autosleeper designs.
I don't want to be _Autosleeperist_ but I would like to see just Autosleeper mods in this thread. If anyone who has a different van feels slighted, just start your "own make" thread. I am sure that a thread like this could be run for all the popular makes/models of motorhome.

Here is my list, If any extra information is required feel free to post a question.

1. Extra worktop made that fits into the door gap and stores under the sink flap for travel.

2. Velcro tabs fitted to hold cupboard doors closed when on site (they hang open without this_added after Jeffus post see below :wink: ). This saves using the push button catches to hold the overhead doors closed. The catch becomes a door knob to open and close the cupboards. Just lock them up for travel.

3. Travel covers fitted over the fixed ventilators in the 400mm roof lights. These are 8.5" (215mm) square, made from perspex, held in place by velcro and fitted with self adhesive draught foam around the edge. Fitted, from the inside, when traveling during the winter months they help keep the cold draughts off your back and shoulders.

4. A new longer tie strap/door stop has been fitted on the bathroom door, extended to a maximum length, to allow access to the loo when partner is stood at the sink or worktop.

5.An external aerial socket has been fitted to the luton to feed the TV from an outside, pole mounted aerial (to replace useless Status omni disk). The TV sits in the overhead locker, much better than on the worksurface above the fridge. (I know..new models have a dedicated storage locker)

6. Extra 240 volt 15amp socket fitted in Luton/overhead locker, spurred from the connection block that is found near the water heater under the bed. The feed cable is taken up behind the lining.

7. Kick down bar fitted to the side of the non electric step. This allows you to put the step down and up using you foot. Easy to use and good for when you are carrying something or just to keep your hands clean.

8. Not a mod but a tip, keep the paper towel roll in the left hand over stove cupboard. It sits on the left between the catch and the left hand side and the paper slides out under the door. It works really well as a dispenser, unlock the cupboard door with right hand, pull out a sheet with the left hand leaving part of the next one showing , push the door back to grip paper and tear.

9. Fit water pipe insulation to the rail in the wardrobe, it grips the hanger and stops the clothes sliding up and down the rail.

Mike


----------



## Jeffus

spykal said:


> 2. Velcro tabs fitted to hold cupboard doors closed when on site. This saves using the push button catches to hold the overhead doors closed. The catch becomes a door knob to open and close the cupboards. Just lock them up for travel.


Yo, Mike my man, you don't have to push the centre button to lock the cupboard/door everytime you use it, just leave it out [the button] and use it as a normal knob as you would at home. When you come to move obviously you need to lock the cupboard properly. That's how they work in Jessica Bessacarr anyway. Jeffus. 8)


----------



## spykal

Hi Jeffus
Would be nice if that was the case but anyone with an Autosleeper Exec will know why I have the velcro. The cupboard doors are fitted at an angle, the top/hinge end being further out than the bottom and as such hang open if you don't lock them shut.

Thanks for the input, I am still hoping that folks with specific autosleeper tips will post their own ideas here.

Mike


----------



## Jeffus

Gottcha Mike, now I understand, pity they didn't put a magnetic catch on or a power stay on the doors. Must have been a real pain (not to mention the wear and tear on the button) to have to keep locking it when using. Your velcro idea sounds a winner. Cheers, Jeffus. 8)


----------



## dodger148

Good post that Mike,

I have a photo somewhere of another good mod will try and look up and post (ref plates cupboard)

1. This extension will also fit between the front seats if they are forward slightly for a table top for drinks, without the need to erect the main table
2. Try velco on the blinds and flyscreens as well !!!! 
3. Know about the roof, just after we bought van, someone we knew gave me some ready mades, covered nicely, and told me I would need them, didnt take long to sus what they were for.
4. Agreed, the plastic covered wire things are US and expensive for what they are
5. Wouldnt dare do anything more on aerials, ours is well "coaxed" being wired for 2mtr and 70cm tranceiver aerials !
8. French Loo rolls actually fit the holder very well, so if you ever see an Exec loaded up with these coming off a ferry you know its us
9. I use Plastic Central heating pipe clips - they will act as spacers and keep stuff off the immersion heater switch

Have you over come the built in milk float effect of the blinds ?? 

After Mikes post you may well all ask how A-S justify the 38+ grand (for 2.8 version) 
of this vehicle


----------



## spykal

Hi Dodger
Thanks for the comments

ref Tip 8. The Paper rolls I was refering to were the "kitchen "type not the "bum" type :wink: 

Never had the chance to buy French loo rolls so up to now we use a bit off the rolls in the loos at home then transfer the reduced size rolls to the MH.

Mike


----------



## Jeffus

dodger148 said:


> . . . . After Mikes post you may well all ask how A-S justify the 38+ grand (for 2.8 version) of this vehicle


This thought was just beginning to wander through my grey cells dodger.  Jeffus. 8)


----------



## dodger148

Right I have found the picture (never read instructions to insert on here) I have put it in Members Albums on Page 2

I cannot lay any claim to this conversion, It had been done by the gentleman on an Excelsior, and previously on a Clubman - there fore with resizing could go in an Executive / Talisman etc
He was a good joiner and had spent some time over the design. You dont appreciate the extra space from this picture.

This would be a space saver for any van with this layout, eg our our Calypso had a similar cupboard


----------



## spykal

Hi Dodger
I know I am being thick but I cannot find the picture. Been to Photo gallery, members pictures, page 2 ?

Mike

P.S. still hoping that other Autosleeper folk share their Autosleeping tips


----------



## dodger148

You need to go in my gallery in Members Pictures and there is a second page in it - try this

http://217.112.89.229/modules.php?s...lery&file=index&include=view_album.php&page=2


----------



## Anonymous

*tips*

hi all,don't know if all a-s are the same but in our toilet/shower in the clubman we have hung one of them plastic shoe holders (from pound shop) normally supplied in two's,we removed the plastic trim from below the large mirror and underneath their is a piece of wood, broke the hook off the shoe holder(sent it to that cleric in london hamas whatisfase)screwed the shoe holder to the wood making sure that it didnt hang over the blown air outlet and then replaced the trim,now we have about nine pockets for general storage (much needed in a clubman bathroom.
pete


----------



## spykal

*Re: tips*



camperpete said:


> making sure that it didnt hang over the blown air outlet


Hi Pete
A good idea extra organised storage space is always useful. Your mention of the blown air outlet in the loo has reminded me of another Autosleeper tip (might be good for other vans if the blown air goes to the loo too).

If you are going to go to the loo and you suspect that last nights curry is going to fill the van with "whiffs of Madras" ottytrain2: then before going in close the blown air vents in the van area and switch the Fanmaster to "Fan" (No Heat), go and do your stuff....the fan will +pressurise the loo and all the smells will go out the roof vent.

Mike


----------



## 88790

Hi Mike,

On the same theme, if we arrive back with wet coats we hang them from the roof light in the 'loo' and switch the fan on as you suggest, sometimes wih a little heat. Works really well.

Will be posting more tips when I have found the list!

Dodger would love to see a piccy of the front table, I have been thinking about something similar.

All the best,

John


----------



## 88790

This is a list of the various additions I have made in the year we have had the MH. Any further information please ask.

Motor Caravan Modifications

1.	Mains socket above cooker hob. (wiring hidden behind panels and connected into main consumer unit)
2.	Omnivent fan fitted into kitchen vent. Fitted by Service Centre.
3.	Towel rail W4. Fitted on side of toilet compartment. Easier to use.
4.	Vertical soap dish W4. Fitted next to drop down basin.
5.	Toilet roll holder W4. Fitted where Porta Potti one was.
6.	Cab air conditioning fitted at Service Centre.
7.	Falcon Proactive Tracker Alarm. Fitted on site at home.
8.	Reversing ‘beepers’. Fitted at Service centre.
9.	Changed wine bottle holders for a type that don’t clink.
10.	Fitted Whale surge damper. Stopped ‘machine gunning noise in ‘loo’.
11.	Fitted CAK fresh water tank heater. Self adhesive with a thermostat built in. Connected via a fuse direct to battery.
12.	Sony CD MP3 radio with remote control fitted. Wiring changed so that it can be on all the time.
13.	Exterior co-ax socket fitted underneath, for site aerials and my directional one fitted to ladder when necessary.
14.	Mirror on outside of toilet door, flannel hooks fitted to ends of screws on the inside.
15.	Oregon Wireless Thermo Clock, time and in/outside temp fitted to green wall covering using Velcro hook pads. Exterior sensor fitted under MH.

The kitchen socket can be seen in my bit on buying a Motorhome in the guides section on the left. Also details of the TV we have etc.

All the best,

John 8)


----------



## spykal

Hi Jabber

Great Post...

With reference to:
14. Mirror on outside of toilet door...did you fit a glass mirror or a plastic mirror. We have a big (the whole back wall) mirror in the loo but the "boss" wants one somewhere out in the van. The one in the loo is flexible so I have been looking for one made of the same material (acrylic I think) but I have failed to find one.

In my original post I forgot one accessory that I have added. I was given a digital aquarium thermometer like the one shown, from Maplin, and fitted it to the front top edge of the fridge with the sensor fitted half way down on the inside. With this I have at last managed to get some control over the fridge when it is powered by gas...no more frozen veg and fruit.










http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=36140&TabID=1&source=15&WorldID=&doy=23m10

I have a couple of other planned mods that I am about to do but I will add them later...then it will keep this thread alive.


----------



## 88790

Hi Mike,

It is a glass mirror 12" x 18" Bevelled edges about £14 from B&Q. Only has two fixing holes. I have fitted the same to my last two caravans and it seems to make them look bigger when you go in through the door as well as their normal use.

Hope this helps!

John 8)


----------



## spykal

Hi All

Thanks Jabber for the information on the mirror.

One Autosleeper owner I have met was very proud to show me the 32 modifications that he had made to his van, I think he had made modifying his van into a hobby in its own right ;-). I did not mind, I have used some of the ideas already and am now working on my own variation of some of the others. One of his good ideas was to have made a couple of very small round table tops, in fact I think he said that he had bought them ready cut at B&Q. They were only about 9-10 inches in diameter, the material was MDF. He had fitted a normal table leg socket to the underside of each and finished them by staining and varnishing. Because they were so small they were ideal for drinks etc even when socketed into the normal places. Especially good when entertaining friends in the van. Five of us sat comfortably in his van with the little tables in place. As you know the normal tables mean that you have to slide in and out, with the little ones we were able to stand up and move quite easily.
Until I saw these small tables I was convinced that a swivel table fitting that I had seen on yet another owners van was the best solution. It had a cranked leg held in an adjustable bracket fitted to the side of the drivers seat box. The small table could be swung over the seats and out of the way. Only problem seems to be finding a place that sells the bracket and that when you do find one they are about £50 to buy.


----------



## 92609

spykal

With reference to: 
14. Mirror on outside of toilet door...did you fit a glass mirror or a plastic mirror. The one in the loo is flexible so I have been looking for one made of the same material (acrylic I think) but I have failed to find one.

Not sure where the "Heart of England" is but Stephen Webster Plastics in St Albans do Mirror Polystyrene in 2000x1000mm sheets [email protected]

or Vulcascot (Crawley, Leicester, Bournemouth, Ruislip) [email protected].

Styrene is cheaper, lighter and not so brittle as acrylic. Cut by scouring with a sharp knife and snap. Attach with *lots* of double sided sticky pads. When you tire of your reflection, remove by making a "cheese wire cutter" from strong thread and spoons for handles. Slide behind the mirror and pull through the sticky pads. Clean off the remnants with white spirit. Attempting to pull the mirror directly off will almost certainly damage the surface of the door, wall, whatever.

here's looking at you . . .

Geoff


----------



## 88790

There are a lot of useful internal fittings in the CAK catalogue, brackets, table fixings, switches etc. it is well worth getting a copy.

These little mods are what makes all the difference and turns having the MH more into a hobby for me. My main maxim is that anything I do should look as if it was done when the MH was manufactured.

I hope more people will let us in on the secrets of their mods so that we can use them as well.

(Can you post photos straight onto a posting or do you have to use a library?)

All the best,

John 8)


----------



## spykal

Geoffh said:


> Not sure where the "Heart of England" is but Stephen Webster Plastics in St Albans do Mirror Polystyrene in 2000x1000mm sheets
> Geoff


Thanks for that Geoff, I will check out Polystyrene mirrors.......as to the "Heart of England" and you will have to excuse me using that marketing description ,I used to work in the tourist industry, I live in Worcestershire.

Mike


----------



## spykal

jabber said:


> (Can you post photos straight onto a posting or do you have to use a library?)
> 
> All the best,
> 
> John 8)


Hello John,
To post your own pictures into a thread the pictures will need to be in a library or exist in your own web space, the process of getting them into a post is harder to describe than to do...if you see what I mean.... but a really good guide was posted at

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/postlite1100-posting+photo.html

It describes in detail how to post pictures into a thread.

Mike


----------



## spykal

Hi

Just to keep this tread going here are some pictures of various mods to my 1998 Executive. Some of them would be applicable to other makes too.

1. Kick down bar fitted to the side of the non electric step. This allows you to put the step down and up using your foot. Easy to use and good for when you are carrying something or just to keep your hands clean.


















2. Extra worktop made that fits into the door gap and stores under the sink flap for travel. 

















3.Not a mod but a tip, keep the paper towel roll in the left hand over stove cupboard. It sits on the left between the catch and the left hand side and the paper slides out under the door. It works really well as a dispenser, unlock the cupboard door with right hand, pull out a sheet with the left hand leaving part of the next one showing , push the door back to grip paper and tear. 









4. Travel covers fitted over the fixed ventilators in the 400mm roof lights. These are 8.5" (215mm) square, made from perspex, held in place by velcro and fitted with self adhesive draught foam around the edge. Fitted, from the inside, when traveling during the winter months they help keep the cold draughts off your back and shoulders.









Mike


----------



## 93864

Spykal,
Great Thread & good tips, my Autosleeper Talisman 2 is Ten years older than your 'Baby' so has taken a while to get it 'Travelworthy'
mainly due to the Talbot underpinnings,it's OK now after replacing both cab doors,both front wings,bonnet + cutting out the rain gutters and relacing them with stainless steel, still one or two bits (sills need stripping back and welding). Oh, and i have now 'Waxolyd' all the cab body, chassis and underneath the 'Monocoque' . Mine has the 'Vailliant' instant water heater,i must admit that after always having Carvers in my Touring Caravans I was considering changing it,but after using it at the back end of last year,I'm impressed , a whole water tank full of piping hot water if you want it ! I know that there are questions over it's safety,but if we use common sense (kitchen window open when burner lit) i don't see a problem. I have fitted 'Mad' spring assistors to give the 'poor old rear springs' a bit of a boost and they have improved the handling too.
What type of board did use for your worktop extension (great Idea) ?
My next job is to upgrade the Waste pipe and tap,got the bits from the
good old CAK catalogue.I got fed up with waiting 20mins or so while the old one emptied...I think Autosleepers(Monocoque's) are great ! and Looked after can last almost 'For-Ever' shame about the vehicles they are mounted on ??? RayJ :lol:


----------



## 93864

*Exterior Screws.*

Spykal,
just thought that I would add; I don't know if Autosleepers have changed much since 1988,when my Talisman was built, but on an 'exterior check' i removed the side window trims and found that the self tapping screws that held the windows in place were not stainless steel (shame on you! Autosleepers..) and were badly rusted,some had to be drilled out,went to the local yacht chandlers and bought replacements in A4 S/S ,put them back in with a squeeze of silicon around the threads. Job Jobbed !!
I would check if i were you guys.Why spoil a good ship for a 'alfpenny worth of Tar ! or in this case S/S screws.
RayJ


----------



## spykal

RayJ said:


> What type of board did use for your worktop extension (great Idea) ?


Hi Ray

Interesting post ...thanks. The worktop was made from material that matched the original, it came from Autosleepers. It is possible to get offcuts from them.

And yes it is great how the Autosleepers just go on and on, they are sort of ageless , the VW beetle of the motorhome world.

All the best

Mike


----------



## dodger148

The extra work top in ours also serves as a shelf when placed on the side of the seat boxes (at back of front seats) for guests "drinks glasses"


----------



## 88790

This is an updated list of changes and modifications to our Clubman.

Motor Caravan Modifications

1.	Mains socket above cooker hob. (wiring hidden behind panels and connected into main consumer unit)
2.	Omnivent fan fitted into kitchen vent. Fitted by Service Centre.
3.	Towel rail W4. Fitted on side of toilet compartment. Easier to use.
4.	Vertical soap dish W4. Fitted next to drop down basin.
5.	Toilet roll holder W4. Fitted where Porta Potti one was.
6.	Cab air conditioning fitted at Service Centre.
7.	Falcon Proactive Tracker Alarm. Fitted on site at home.
8.	Central Door Locking fitted with Alarm.
9.	Reversing ‘beepers’. Fitted at Service centre.
10.	Changed wine bottle holders for a type that doesn’t clink.
11.	Fitted Whale surge damper. Stopped ‘machine gunning noise in ‘loo’.
12.	Fitted CAK fresh water tank heater. Self adhesive with a thermostat built in. Connected via a fuse direct to battery.
13.	Sony CD MP3 radio with remote control fitted. Wiring changed so that it can be on all the time.
14.	Exterior co-ax socket fitted underneath, for site aerials and my directional one fitted to ladder when necessary.
15.	Mirror on outside of toilet door, flannel hooks fitted to ends of screws on the inside.
16.	Oregon Wireless Thermo Clock, time and in/outside temp fitted to green wall covering using Velcro hook pads. Exterior sensor fitted under MH.
17.	Shelf fitted inside door to give extra kitchen work space.
18.	Extra MCB fitted in consumer unit so that the charger can be turned off.
19.	Double socket fitted in TV cabinet for DEC Freeview digital STB.
20.	Brackets from Homebase fitted to TV shelf to securely fix TV.
21.	Freeview STB fitted to rear of TV. (Remote control still works in this position!)
22.	Fitted VW Hubcaps in place of AS ones.

I have also posted a few photos in the gallery of some of them which I will add to.

If anyone wants more info please ask me!

John 8)


----------



## 92609

A couple of recent mods made to my Amethyst.

It is an earlier model with no dedicated TV storage. We never use the overcab as a bed so I have just built a locker over the driver's head. Slideout mechanism and TV swivel ex B&Q. Exact match wall carpet from Woolies (15" LCD TV £199 Sainsbury's)

I have also removed the black acrylic panels from the cocktail cabinet doors and replaced them with mirrors.

Geoff


----------



## 88790

Just made a couple of new additions, fitted a second battery. I fitted this in the bed box next to the original battery and incorporated a plug and socket so that it can be removed when not required. Also fitted a connection for the CTEK 3600 so that I can charge and keep the batteries up to scratch easily.










I also bought a large bread/chopping board from Tesco, polished the bottom of it and fitted a table connector so that I now have a pedestal and coffee table.

















John 8)


----------



## Grizzly

The worktop was made from material that matched the original, it came from Autosleepers. It is possible to get offcuts from them. 

What a difference Mike. I've just had an e-mail back from Elddis. We want to add a small lift-up table over the door to extend the kitchen work surface in our not-yet one year old van. I asked them if they could supply a small piece of the same marble effect formica /light ash board that the rest of the kitchen is made from and got the reply back:

You can purchase a sheet of the formica through a retailer though you will
need to buy a whole sheet and cut it to size your self as we do not sell
parts of sheets.

G.


----------



## 88784

I must say this thread has been one of the most useful I have seen since finding this site.
I just hope the title hasen't put non- Autosleeper owners off reading it as so much is useful on many other vehicles.
Thanks very much.
Roger
(about to get the dusty old "Junior Woodworking Set" out from the attic!)


----------



## dodger148

No worries on that Roger A-S owners are noted for their modifications to the vans, unfortunately the ASOC Club and Company Rally is no more but that was the place to see mods done to the vans with between 500 and 600 AS present. Its just sad the factory dont take any notice of some of them that would involve zero cost on new build


----------



## 88790

A lot of owners use their Motor Home as a hobby as well and enjoy working on them and finding modifications to do.

To date I have done over twenty additions etc. some small and some more substantial. I try to make all changes look as if they were there when the M/H was bought, I have seen some awful mods with cables showing and surface mounted electric boxes etc.

You can see a few more of mine in my gallery photos.

All the best,

John 8)


----------



## spykal

Hi all

Just bumping this thread back to the top for any new members.

mike


----------



## 88790

Hi all,

My updated list of modifications:

Motor Caravan Modifications

1.	Mains socket above cooker hob. (wiring hidden behind panels and connected into main consumer unit)
2.	Omnivent fan fitted into kitchen vent. Fitted by Service Centre.
3.	Towel rail W4. Fitted on side of toilet compartment. Easier to use.
4.	Vertical soap dish W4. Fitted next to drop down basin.
5.	Toilet roll holder W4. Fitted where Porta Potti one was.
6.	Cab air conditioning fitted at Service Centre.
7.	Falcon Proactive Tracker Alarm. Fitted on site at home.
8.	Central Door Locking fitted with Alarm.
9.	Reversing ‘beepers’. Fitted at Service centre.
10.	Changed wine bottle holders for a type that doesn’t clink.
11.	Fitted Whale surge damper. Stopped ‘machine gunning noise in ‘loo’.
12.	Fitted CAK fresh water tank heater. Self adhesive with a thermostat built in. Connected via a fuse direct to battery.
13.	Sony CD MP3 radio with remote control fitted. Wiring changed so that it can be on all the time.
14.	Exterior co-ax socket fitted underneath, for site aerials and my directional one fitted to ladder when necessary.
15.	Mirror on outside of toilet door, flannel hooks fitted to ends of screws on the inside.
16.	Oregon Wireless Thermo Clock, time and in/outside temp fitted to green wall covering using Velcro hook pads. Exterior sensor fitted under MH.
17.	Shelf fitted inside door to give extra kitchen work space.
18.	Extra MCB fitted in consumer unit so that the charger can be turned off.
19.	Double socket fitted in TV cabinet for DEC Freeview digital STB.
20.	Brackets from Homebase fitted to TV shelf to securely fix TV.
21.	Freeview STB fitted to rear of TV. (Remote control still works in this position!)
22.	Fitted VW Hubcaps in place of AS ones.
23.	Dashboard walnut kit installed.
24.	Second battery fitted.
25.	Coffee/pedestal table fitted.
26.	Removed front curtains, (No longer required, always use Silver Screens)
27.	Fitted new electric Hot Water switch so that I can just reach and put it on in the morning. The existing one, now converted to a 13 amp socket was impossible to reach being in the centre under the bed!
28.	Waste outlet now at back of the Motor Home and quicker flowing!
29.	Electric windows fitted, VW kit.
30.	Changed position of reversing bleeper and put it in the lower cupboard beneath the sink – still audible.


----------



## 96343

Hi I have just added one more mod on water filling hose on my pictures


----------



## dandywarhol

Just found this thread - I'm still new to this site - thanks to all for their tips - some good reading in here 

I fitted a 1200W inverter under the o/s bed - I was going to cut a square out of the panel where the bed catch is but found there's more than enough room for a 3 pin plug to go down the back of the seat cushion

Fitting a 115A/H battery under the o/s seat to augment the original - on the move, they'll both charge from the alternator and from the solar panel when parked up - I'll isolate them when in use.

Just got a cruise control from VW today - around £80 for the indicator/cruise stalk - it just plugs into the wiring loom - the fuel pump on the 2.5, 5cyl. is fly by wire. The dealer will set up the V.A.G. code for free when the stalk is fitted.......thanks to VW Commercial Edinburgh for this 

Fitted a FASP seat swivel to the passenger seat.

Draught excluder on blinds to stop infernal rattling - draught excluder foam on the cupboard/wardrobe/loo doors to stop the infernal rattling - magnetic catch on the door bin to stop the infernal rattling - :evil: "tweaked" the grille heat shield in the cooker to stop the infernal clanging! Wedged thick strip of foam between the left panel as you enter the van and a support section (accessed via the lower fridge vent on the outside to stop the infernal clattering on our pothole ridden roads. Just in case you were wondering - I don't think I'm OCD :?

List of things to do:

LED downlighter bulbs
TV stand in overcab locker
Sony MEX R5 (bought from Addie)
Look into options to fitting a 3rd bed for occasional use, perhaps a roll out bunk over the main bed

Foam anti rattle mod


----------



## Ourduckpond

Hi - Just trawled the previous 4 pages and suggest A/S owners may find membership of the AutoSleeper Owner's Club (ASOC) helpful - at last count the detailed Ideas Sheets now numbered 209 containing a wealth of modifications.

Importantly, these are referred to the factory for comment prior to being adopted - see www.asoc.fsnet.co.uk

Regards, Brian


----------



## dandywarhol

Thank you Brian. 

I was aware of the ASOC and was interested in joining but I have a slight issue with the subscription policy of the same price for everyone from Jan 1st to 31st of August. I'd have thought it fairer to have an annual subscription from the date one signs for membership?

Alan


----------



## cello297

*Trip library*

We have a cupboard allotted to the library for each trip. It will normally contain a general road atlas and any local road/walking/cycling maps relevant to the trip along with any phrase books or dictionaries for the area we are visiting. We will also have a bit of general reading, usually bought from a charity shop, that can be disposed of as we finish with it at any camp site that has a library.
The library shelves are fitted with velcro (sticky) and canvas covers with velcro (sewn) to stop all the books coming adrift and the usage of seriously bad language.
This is a brilliant thread. Thank you for all the ideas.
I would very much support membership of ASOC. The help I have received is excellent, though comments about costs could well be valid!
All the best guys - and keep up the good work!  :idea:


----------



## locovan

Just going to draw Rays attention to this what brill suggestion's 
I was suggesting to Ray this weekend to move the telly out of the cupboard and fix lower by the seat only I keep ricking my neck watching it even though he has it tipped forward.
Then the telly cupboard can be used for other things.


----------



## 96706

I rejoined ASOC at the end of last month having been a previous member in 2008, as we now have moved up to an Executive from the Symbol and was looking for general info about the van.

However there is also another Auto Sleeper Forum that has recently appeared and does also seem to be a good source of infomation.

http://www.autosleeper-ownersforum.com/

Worth a look and indeed joinning, especially as it's free. 
You can't have enough information sources in my view.


----------



## Biglol

*Executive*

I made a shelf to fit across the door having read the OP. I have also had the tv moved out of the cupboard and made a shelf to fit just below the TV signal booster, this gives plenty of room above for large items and we store all thin flat objects under it.

I have a storage box on the back where I shall also fit a shelf to make it easier to seperate the large and small objects etc

love my MH


----------



## ToffeApple

Thanks to Jabber, I have bought a wooden chopping board & am going to order the leg fitting & a shorter table leg in order to have more space in the van. The large table top I find very awkward to get round and is too high for me. Goodness knows how people who are bigger than me manage to eat in comfort with the original table top. 

Does anyone know what I can use to replace the elastic straps that hold the crockery in place in the crockery cupboard? They have lost their stretch & don't hold the plates etc securely. 
Haven't really done any mods to the van yet - been too busy getting it back to usable camping condition. Re-wiring all the 12v electrics, fixing the gas fridge etc. 

Brilliant section - love all the ideas from other owners. 

Chris & Tilly.


----------



## Patty123

Our crockery is held in with velcro, so length is adjustable too. Not our design was already in van when we bought last October, so don't know if this was original or added by previous owner.


----------



## foll-de-roll

Patty123 said:


> Our crockery is held in with velcro, so length is adjustable too. Not our design was already in van when we bought last October, so don't know if this was original or added by previous owner.


Ours are also velcro, so I think they were the original method of fixing. Simple and effective.

I have used the table fixing from the large table (too big and too heavy) and fixed it to a small breadboard giving us a nice tidy little table for coffee breaks, and morning tea etc and use the original small table for main meals. Seems to work OK.

Andy (Also love my perfect A/S)


----------



## Patty123

foll-de-foll

Good idea about the large table, we have taken ours out and collecting dust in shed, so might get hubby on the case!!


----------



## cello297

*The big table*

Don't get rid of the big tables!

If you put the leg into the little table upside down and the big table on top, you have an excellent free standing table for outside the van.

Don't thank me: that came from Auto-Sleepers.
:idea:


----------



## Daedalas

Good Afternoon All

Our AS is a 1999 Medallion on a VW LT 35

Rattling Blinds: Our solution is to put a very large washing line spring-peg at each end of the long window blinds holding the rattlers together. Works a treat. These big sping-pegs are available for buttons at Lakeland.

Occasional Table: onto a 400 x 150 [or so] shelf from B&Q I've glued an edging from B&Q which has a 5 mm stand up lip [to stop things sliding off] and a pair of those attachment hooks from Catterick Caravans Ltd which fit the side bar for the main table. Next two hinged legs that fold flat but when out hold the occasional table in correct level position. Total cost about £9.

Leisure Battery: Fitted a second [ex caravan]: cut angle iron with angle grinder to make a cradle and had local blacksmith weld up for £5 then screwed to the floor in place of extant. Viced & hammered a hook around a 15mm iron bar onto one end of a metal tent peg and threaded the other for a wing nut - made 4 of those.

Drilled a suitable length of 3mm flat bar with holes at either end: hook tent-peg on to cradle, push threaded end through hole in bar now laid across the middle of the top of battery, and secure with wing nut. Repeat at other end of bar. And do the same on second battery. Both batteries now VERY secure.

NB Be sure that there is NO possibility of shorting on the battery. 
NB Be sure that the Ventilation Vents for your locker box are NOT obstructed.

Batteries are separately fused and wired through a marine selector switch. I can now direct the charger to one or other of the leisure batteries. It could be to both but I don't do that - as my batteries are neither new nor are they the same size and cross charging would be a real issue.

For charging and use I just select either battery as needed.

This mod gives me about 200AH all told.

The Marine seclector switch cost £30 but the rest cost buttons.


----------



## foll-de-roll

Hi Cello


Good idea, but it is still very heavy to cart around. We have a very light plastic picnic table which we use outside, it can be stored in the top cupboard with the bedding.




Andy


----------



## locovan

Patty123 said:


> Our crockery is held in with velcro, so length is adjustable too. Not our design was already in van when we bought last October, so don't know if this was original or added by previous owner.


It was in our M/Home we we bought it and it works very well


----------



## locovan

foll-de-roll said:


> Patty123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our crockery is held in with velcro, so length is adjustable too. Not our design was already in van when we bought last October, so don't know if this was original or added by previous owner.
> 
> 
> 
> Ours are also velcro, so I think they were the original method of fixing. Simple and effective.
> 
> I have used the table fixing from the large table (too big and too heavy) and fixed it to a small breadboard giving us a nice tidy little table for coffee breaks, and morning tea etc and use the original small table for main meals. Seems to work OK.
> 
> Andy (Also love my perfect A/S)
Click to expand...

Snap we did that to and it is a lot better


----------



## ToffeApple

Wish I could leave my big table top at home, but unfortunately I need it to make up the bed! Should have bought a van with a rock-&-roll bed!!

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Chris & Tilly


----------



## dandywarhol

Daedalas said:


> Good Afternoon All
> 
> Our AS is a 1999 Medallion on a VW LT 35
> 
> Rattling Blinds: Our solution is to put a very large washing line spring-peg at each end of the long window blinds holding the rattlers together. Works a treat. These big sping-pegs are available for buttons at Lakeland.
> 
> Occasional Table: onto a 400 x 150 [or so] shelf from B&Q I've glued an edging from B&Q which has a 5 mm stand up lip [to stop things sliding off] and a pair of those attachment hooks from Catterick Caravans Ltd which fit the side bar for the main table. Next two hinged legs that fold flat but when out hold the occasional table in correct level position. Total cost about £9.
> 
> Leisure Battery: Fitted a second [ex caravan]: cut angle iron with angle grinder to make a cradle and had local blacksmith weld up for £5 then screwed to the floor in place of extant. Viced & hammered a hook around a 15mm iron bar onto one end of a metal tent peg and threaded the other for a wing nut - made 4 of those.
> 
> Drilled a suitable length of 3mm flat bar with holes at either end: hook tent-peg on to cradle, push threaded end through hole in bar now laid across the middle of the top of battery, and secure with wing nut. Repeat at other end of bar. And do the same on second battery. Both batteries now VERY secure.
> 
> NB Be sure that there is NO possibility of shorting on the battery.
> NB Be sure that the Ventilation Vents for your locker box are NOT obstructed.
> 
> Batteries are separately fused and wired through a marine selector switch. I can now direct the charger to one or other of the leisure batteries. It could be to both but I don't do that - as my batteries are neither new nor are they the same size and cross charging would be a real issue.
> 
> For charging and use I just select either battery as needed.
> 
> This mod gives me about 200AH all told.
> 
> The Marine seclector switch cost £30 but the rest cost buttons.


Hi Daedalas - could you direct me to a marine selector switch please - I'm about to fit a second, larger Ah battery

Thanks


----------



## foll-de-roll

Hi 


I will probably be teaching you to suck eggs, but I thought I would mention that I fitted a curtain to isolate the cabin from the habitation area, and what a difference it makes during the cold periods.  

I used a shower pole (the one that stretches the length of a bath) and it is almost made to measure, (but can be cut to size) then bought a shower curtain to match decor colour (again almost the correct width) . The pole is just hung on two cup hooks on the bulkhead behind the seats so can be removed very easily, and more importantly doesn't damage the original interior. The small A/S table fits exactly in the space between the seats, blocking of the cold air trench.



Andy


----------



## Patty123

I agree the large table is far too heavy, good idea having it outside though.

We had a small lightweight table for outside, I think it was from The Range, not absolutely sure, but with a very active Pug on a lead she kept knocking into it and spilling our coffee, so we changed our outdoor chairs which have a table attached to the side of each so no more spilt drinks.

Also hubby made a movable shelf to go across the habitation door which gives extra worktop space, so thank you for that idea, as the worktop that pulls out over fridge is Ok as long as you do not need to go in and out of the fridge.


----------



## Daedalas

Morning Dandywarhol

Apologies if I mislead you on the price: I've just looked up the file and it was going on 3 years ago :-( I see the switch costs £38-ish!

I installed a 'Blue Sea Battery Swtich 9000e 4way 350A'

The supplier was <www.marinemegastore.com>

There are cheaper options but I wanted to fit it on the aisle side of the battery box under the forward dinette seat and operable without having to open the box - thus full face of the switch would be on show. Because I figured I could be frequently selecting and re-selecting I needed it to be easy to operate and very flat so as not to be an obstruction jutting out into the aisle.

I did have an issue cutting through the carpet which faces up that aisle wall. However I solved that by first drilling through the wall then fitting two discs of ply cut to exactly the right diameter for the switch on the inside where it would be recessed through the wood, and another 5mm diameter smaller to mark the carpet wall side. Put them on a bolt through the pre drilled hole and tightened up.

By drawing around the discs I had the cut outs accurately marked. The I used a very hot fine soldering iron to spot burn / melt / mark the nylon carpet - that stops fraying and I could cut it without ripping it off the woodwork - worked a treat.

I then drilled around the cut out marked on the wood and removed with a keyhole saw - then just rasped down the rough circle checking with the switch fit until I have a very tight and secure push fit.

One important point: a wise technical friend emphasised make SURE to fuse EACH battery near to the batteries themselves. I put 20 Amp spade fuses in line fixed to the inside of the battery box beside the switch on 2.5 mm wiring.

Getting access to the battery box was a bit awkward so I removed the aft face - mine was just a screwed on. I refitted it 25mm aft to slightly enlarge the battery box: just some bits of wood screwed and glued to make a bearing post on either side - it is only a separator.

BTW being a 110 & 85 AH pair of batteries, mine would lie end to end athwartships with just enough room for everything,

I have some pics I sent to another ... if I can find them. PM if you would like copies.

I hope that helps


----------



## dandywarhol

Many thanks for that info - really helpful - especially the carpet bit!

Pics would appreciated


----------



## Shooting_Star

**** said:


> there is also another Auto Sleeper Forum that has recently appeared and does also seem to be a good source of infomation. http://www.autosleeper-ownersforum.com/
> 
> Worth a look and indeed joinning, especially as it's free.
> You can't have enough information sources in my view.


Hi ****

Nice to see another ASOF member giving the forum a mention here  especially considering the amount of mentions MHF gets on the ASOF forum 

Good thread here by the way, been very interesting reading through the posts.


----------



## ToffeApple

*Small table from chopping board.*

Used the small table, made from a wooden chopping board, for the first time today. Brilliant! What a difference it's made - I can now get up and down and walk round it without having to breathe in or getting bruises.
Next jobs will be an extra top across the back door to increase the work space and velcro to secure the crockery.

Thanks for all the brilliant suggestions.

Chris & Tilly. :idea:


----------



## locovan

We have fitted the TV in the corner on a bracket behind the passenger seat and ray has put a shelf in the TV cupboard and that has given me extra storage.
We have also fitted a stainless steel shelf rack, hooking it over the towel rack and that holds more things like deodorant etc etc.
I do find the bathroom Cabinet is small what do you store in yours ???


----------



## Zebedee

**** said:


> However there is also another Auto Sleeper Forum that has recently appeared and does also seem to be a good source of infomation.
> 
> http://www.autosleeper-ownersforum.com/
> 
> Worth a look and indeed joinning, especially as it's free.
> You can't have enough information sources in my view.


Thanks ****. 

I hadn't come across this one, but have joined - along with a number of our members I see.

It looks pretty good at first glance, but I hope I don't get quite so addicted as with MHF!!! :roll:

Dave


----------



## dandywarhol

locovan said:


> I do find the bathroom Cabinet is small what do you store in yours ???




We carry our pet Chihuahua puppy Hughie in ours............


----------



## regcombe

*Window Blinds*

I have found most of the suggestions very useful, here are some that I have done. We have concertina blinds in our exec 2004 I removed them and refitted them upside down so the come up from the bottom. this gives more privacy, a bit fiddly fitting the top screw under the valance but I used a right angled ratchet screw driver from pound shop.
I have also fitted reversing camera which can be switched on when going forward (handy when towing our C1 - to check it's still there!)
We use the old telly cupboard for crockery with home made rack.
I have attached 2 hooks to a 19" TV /DVD combo (£110 - Tesco) and hang it from the shelf above the cab and when not in use stored above the cab. 
Also (as I like curry!) fitted a fiamma extractor fan roof hatch in the toilet compartment..
I have also fitted an 80watt solarpanel on the roof about £140 from a company on ebay. and a cooling fan for the fridge when the weather is very hot in France. 
My next project is to fit a directional tv aerial in place of the fixed one above the old tv locker which will involve removing the roof of the tv locker to fit the aerial mast. (once I figure out how to do it)


----------



## dandywarhol

I'd be interested to see where you routed the camera wiring. I've just got a Vision Techniques VT56 which also can switch from just reverse to on full time.

Thanks


----------



## regcombe

Re the camera wiring
I routed it under the valance above the window in the kitchen area and under the trim over the door through into the fridge space by removing the vents. Then back into the cabin and along behind the lefthand seat and under the lefthand door step trim and up into the dash board area . I then routed it under the dash to the righthand side where my monitor is fitted. I hope this helps
Ray


----------



## dandywarhol

Thanks Reg - I missed your post - Just fitted the camera to the roof, routed the cable down the side of the heater flue, down the wardrobe, under the bench seat and under the front carpet to the dash - no more holes drilled that way, just a slight notch in the heater flue.


----------



## Patty123

thanks regcombe

Copied your idea about removing concertina blinds and turning upside down, hubby did this for us and as you say more privacy and light too. We had pull up from the bottom blinds in our Symbol, and when we changed to the Exec. as we wanted the different layout, we were disappointed with the blinds, and certainly would not have thought of turning them upside down. So thanks again for the wonderful idea.

Also in the wardrobe we have taken out the hanging rail, and hubby has put a shelf in for the microwave (before it was kept at the bottom of the wardrobe and had to lift it out and back everytime we used it)
Turned the door around so it opens the other side and I can use the microwave in a permanent position. Fantastic. Then underneath to the left we have 2 more shelves leaving the right side free where the switches etc. are.

Patty


----------



## 96706

We have the concertina blinds coming up from the bottom in our Exec, and with the mesh flyscreen comin down from the top, to latch onto them.

Have often found the spring latch a bit weak, as quite often and completely on their own doing, they will suddenly roll back up into the cassette with an almighty thwack.

Has anyone else experianced this?


----------



## locovan

Patty123 said:


> thanks regcombe
> 
> Copied your idea about removing concertina blinds and turning upside down, hubby did this for us and as you say more privacy and light too. We had pull up from the bottom blinds in our Symbol, and when we changed to the Exec. as we wanted the different layout, we were disappointed with the blinds, and certainly would not have thought of turning them upside down. So thanks again for the wonderful idea.
> 
> Also in the wardrobe we have taken out the hanging rail, and hubby has put a shelf in for the microwave (before it was kept at the bottom of the wardrobe and had to lift it out and back everytime we used it)
> Turned the door around so it opens the other side and I can use the microwave in a permanent position. Fantastic. Then underneath to the left we have 2 more shelves leaving the right side free where the switches etc. are.
> 
> Patty


Where do you store all your clothing then ??? 
We are now fitting a dome satellite ariel on. Ray has ordered it from
Snellyvision and he is going to fit it on the Luggage Rack so that all he needs to do then is make a small hole for the cable.
Will let you know how that goes.


----------



## 96706

Good morning Mavis,

Most of our clothes are in travel bags, which then go in the overhead lockers. 
Jean doesn't do ironning when away in the van, so most of our stuff is crease resistant. Shame the bodies aren't :lol: 

We only keep a couple of coats in the wardrobe & the dinning table poles, some shoes, the packa macs & tousers, the dirty washing bag. Not much really :wink: 

We had Phil at Rhinoinstalls fit a Glomex dome, as I was fed up with the poor reception of the German status areial that was originally on the van. Although a bit pricey, by comparison, it's been a brill bit of kit. We are off soon into France, so will get to see how well it performs there 8) 

Peter


----------



## locovan

**** said:


> Good morning Mavis,
> 
> Most of our clothes are in travel bags, which then go in the overhead lockers.
> Jean doesn't do ironning when away in the van, so most of our stuff is crease resistant. Shame the bodies aren't :lol:
> 
> We only keep a couple of coats in the wardrobe & the dinning table poles, some shoes, the packa macs & tousers, the dirty washing bag. Not much really :wink:
> 
> We had Phil at Rhinoinstalls fit a Glomex dome, as I was fed up with the poor reception of the German status areial that was originally on the van. Although a bit pricey, by comparison, it's been a brill bit of kit. We are off soon into France, so will get to see how well it performs there 8)
> 
> Peter


thanks Peter but people keep saying they shelve out the wardrobe and so I wondered what they did with their clothes.
I do take to many and always have enough in the wardrobe for the next outing 
Where do you store the bedding ? 
I really must have a good sort out and use the space better.
I have got fed of Ray buying so many ariels and we get on site with cable strung around from portable ariels and still not get a signal, as a lot of MHFacts people have seen on rallies.
So I said enough and thats why he is buying a dome. :wink:


----------



## 96706

Our bedding goes in the overcab locker.
Jean bought the clothes bags from katmando
http://www.kathmandu.co.uk/Packs_&_Luggage/40326/Packing_Cell_v2.html

We have individual bags for shirts,trousers, fleece, socks & undies. These can be packed into any spaces. and are great also as padding around other precious items like booze etc 

With the dome, it is still effected by heavy rain & strong winds, but generally as long as you have a clear lign of site to the south east, you should get a great picture. AND it only takes less than a minute to get that picture!!

As we found out at Hamble, being up alongside the running track, was not good position, as there were the trees all the way along the fence, blocking the viewing angle. It was probably better to have been in the middle of the field, but definately further away from those trees. ( it is still a learning process ).

No more half a day trying to get the dish aligned, with all the associated whistles & high pitched bleeps generally associated with manual devices :lol: 
We use our Maplin receiver with the dome, to give other freeview channels, so there is plenty of rubbish to watch as well as good old BBC & ITV etc. :lol:

Just had our van weighed and with everything loaded including the bike rack on the towbar & 2 electric bikes, ready for our travels, we still have about 60 kgs spare.

With so many lockers at head height & 2 generous under settee storage compartments, we have plenty of space to use. So the wardobe for us is mainly for those bits & bobs not needed everyday.


----------



## locovan

**** said:


> Our bedding goes in the overcab locker.
> Jean bought the clothes bags from katmando
> http://www.kathmandu.co.uk/Packs_&_Luggage/40326/Packing_Cell_v2.html
> 
> We have individual bags for shirts,trousers, fleece, socks & undies. These can be packed into any spaces. and are great also as padding around other precious items like booze etc
> 
> With the dome, it is still effected by heavy rain & strong winds, but generally as long as you have a clear lign of site to the south east, you should get a great picture. AND it only takes less than a minute to get that picture!!
> 
> As we found out at Hamble, being up alongside the running track, was not good position, as there were the trees all the way along the fence, blocking the viewing angle. It was probably better to have been in the middle of the field, but definately further away from those trees. ( it is still a learning process ).
> 
> No more half a day trying to get the dish aligned, with all the associated whistles & high pitched bleeps generally associated with manual devices :lol:
> We use our Maplin receiver with the dome, to give other freeview channels, so there is plenty of rubbish to watch as well as good old BBC & ITV etc. :lol:
> 
> Just had our van weighed and with everything loaded including the bike rack on the towbar & 2 electric bikes, ready for our travels, we still have about 60 kgs spare.
> 
> With so many lockers at head height & 2 generous under settee storage compartments, we have plenty of space to use. So the wardobe for us is mainly for those bits & bobs not needed everyday.


Thanks Peter for all this advice and will buy the bags today.
Its all a learning curb isnt it and its great to hear what others do. Thanks xx
Thanks for the weight info thats so good to hear :wink:


----------



## Woolbrook1

I've got a Symbol but thought this might help. I bought an army kit bag on the internet and keep my duvet inside during the day. It makes a lovely big backrest and therefore gives lots of extra storage space.
David


----------



## rosalan

We have a Palermo and found like some others that the table set up with two twin seats facing a large table, space and movement were restricted.
On the end of the kitchen unit was a colour matched drop down extension table. I have removed this and replaced it with a cutting board of the same size. To the extension I have fitted a pair of legs from a cheap table bought from Franks Caravans at The Peterborough show. As there are only two of us most of the time, the smaller table gives us more space but we still have the larger table in its locker for when there are more of us.

The biggest improvement was to our lathe sprung bed. A single span of wooden lathes left us both rolling into the middle. The son-in-law welded up a rigid clip-on bar down the centre. Job done.

Does anyone know how to stop the fly-screen door closure plate from rattling? I have tried several methods but yet to find a good one.
Alan


----------



## 96706

The Kathmandu bags come in 3 sizes and quite often on special offer of buy-2-get-one-free. We've found the large size is best for skirts/trousers/jumpers, the mid size for tshirts and the small for undies. In the bags the clothes stay folded and don't get as creased as when loose in a locker getting raked around when you are looking for something. The smaller bags fit in the side overhead lockers and the large bags lie flat in the overcab with the bedding and towels.

As Peter says, I don't do ironing when away (not that it's my favourite job at home :roll: ) although we do carry a travel iron for "emergencies", hence we only take clothes with us that are wash and wear. We've found Craghoppers and Rohan's particularly good for drying quickly and not needing ironing. :idea: 

Jean


----------



## 96706

[quote="locovan" do find the bathroom Cabinet is small what do you store in yours ???[/quote]

I tend to save sachets of shampoo/conditioner etc. for use in the MH but found they slipped down under the fiddle-bar of the bathroom cabinet and were always falling out when sliding the door open. I found the plastic box part of a box of dishwasher tablets was the exact fit for the small section of the cupboard and holds the little bits securely. I can't remember though what make the tablets were - not my usual cheapie brand, I think they must have been Finish when they were on special offer! Next time I'm in Tescos I'll have a look.

I did miss not having a kitchen roll holder (did try the tip of putting it in the overhead locker and pulling it through the door but it kept tearing off inside the cupboard). I didn't think there was anywhere in the kitchen to put a holder that wouldn't be fouled by the sink lid, but we've just fixed a cheap plastic holder (the sort that folds flat without a towel roll in it) underneath the locker over the sink, under the facia. Seems to work OK and doesn't get in the way when washing up etc., and the sink lid clears it easily.

Our sink is really slow draining and needs an occasional swirl of the fingers around the outlet to break the surface tension and get it flowing, hence the plug hole sieve I used to use in the Symbol doesn't work. We've now got a small colander and I empty the washing up bowl into the sink through the colander which catches the bits and saves them blocking the drain. We hang the colander next to the sink so it's always readily at hand.

To stop the soap falling down the back of the washbasin when it's folded up we put it (the soap not the washbasin :lol: ) in one of those net bags that come with washing powder tablets. Hung round the tap or toothbrush holder the soap is always at hand and can be used in the bag.

Jean


----------



## locovan

Gosh thanks Jean the tip in the cabinet is great and I will also buy a folding kitchen roll holder and a sieve but I do use liquid soap as that is antibacterial soap to kill germs.
The bags are on offer :wink:


----------



## Patty123

Where do we put our clothes?

We have 2 overhead side lockers each, undies, t-shirts, trousers for me, undies, socks, shirts for hubby, then there is loads of room in the overhead cab space, bedding and spare clothes, and an under bed drawer each as well. When we went away for a month we took enough clothes for 2 weeks (well that was the idea!! I think I took enough for 6 weeks, then half way through did a big wash, undies just rinsed through by hand whenever, no problem. Hubby only wears shirts (He never wears T-shirts!!) and I always fold them not hang them up, so I have a table top ironing board from Ikea, which we keep in back on wardrobe and a £4 steam iron from Argos which I keep in one of the under bed drawers. So only did one stint at ironing as he has loads of shirts, and rested the ironing board on the pull out work-top over the fridge.

We have one of those cheap kitchen roll holders, which is on the wall at the top to the right of the sink. Also we only use our loo at night, so have a packet of baby wipes for washing hands after, rather than having a towel.

On the shelves in the wardrobe have coats neatly folded, I am amazed how much space we have.

****

We had the same problem as you with the fly/net blinds springing up, and I bought some small rubber window wedges to put in the sides at the bottom instead of the bits of card we were using. Not sure we will need them now that they blinds are turned upsidedown, we have just been away this weekend and used the concertina blinds, but not tried the fly/nets yet. I got the wedges on ebay.

Patty


----------



## locovan

Patty123 said:


> Where do we put our clothes?
> 
> We have 2 overhead side lockers each, undies, t-shirts, trousers for me, undies, socks, shirts for hubby, then there is loads of room in the overhead cab space, bedding and spare clothes, and an under bed drawer each as well. When we went away for a month we took enough clothes for 2 weeks (well that was the idea!! I think I took enough for 6 weeks, then half way through did a big wash, undies just rinsed through by hand whenever, no problem. Hubby only wears shirts (He never wears T-shirts!!) and I always fold them not hang them up, so I have a table top ironing board from Ikea, which we keep in back on wardrobe and a £4 steam iron from Argos which I keep in one of the under bed drawers. So only did one stint at ironing as he has loads of shirts, and rested the ironing board on the pull out work-top over the fridge.
> 
> We have one of those cheap kitchen roll holders, which is on the wall at the top to the right of the sink. Also we only use our loo at night, so have a packet of baby wipes for washing hands after, rather than having a towel.
> 
> On the shelves in the wardrobe have coats neatly folded, I am amazed how much space we have.
> 
> ****
> 
> We had the same problem as you with the fly/net blinds springing up, and I bought some small rubber window wedges to put in the sides at the bottom instead of the bits of card we were using. Not sure we will need them now that they blinds are turned upsidedown, we have just been away this weekend and used the concertina blinds, but not tried the fly/nets yet. I got the wedges on ebay.
> 
> Patty


Right the bags are ordered now tell me just what cleaning things and sprays you keep and personal cans of this and that as I have taken up all the bottom of a the cupboard under the sink.   
Im a hoarder at times Im terrible 
It is amazing just what space we have in the M/Home and I try to keep it all tidy.


----------



## 96706

:lol:  I use the e-cloths mainly as they don't need much in the way of chemical addition to clean. We've one for the cooker that has a slightly abrasive stripe, a padded one that is brilliant for drying out the shower room, a polishing/glass cloth and a couple of general purpose kitchen cloths. I find I have a kitchen full of sprays and potions at home and am trying to cut down on them and go back to basics with the old staples of vinegar, bleach and soda with only one heavy duty spray for problem stains. Not only does this save cupboard space and money but it salves my "green" conscience somewhat :lol: 8O 

Consequently the only spray cleaner I have in the van is a Thetford bathroom cleaner and a bottle of washing up liquid. Although at the moment I do have a stainless steel spray as I salvaged that from my father's house when clearing out and the MH cooker is the only stainless steel thing we have! My collection of cloths take up a lot less room, and are much lighter, than pots of cleaners.

Have you discovered Lakeland pot scrapers? These are essentially plastic slithers which easily remove any cooked on food on pans and don't scratch the pans. They come in packs of 2 and last for years. We always have a tube of travel wash for clothes and as we use Tesco liquid detergent instead of loo chemicals, that doubles up as washing detergent should I need to use a washing machine on site. **** puts a dab of Milton (or Tesco equivalent) in the toilet flush tank and so a bottle of that is always with us if I feel we need to sterilise anything more than a wash-up does.

We have a rubber 'bristled' broom which is brilliant at sweeping both hard floors and carpets and a baby sized dustpan and brush. So you see the MH isn't really kitted out for serious housework!!

We each have a small drawstring type washbag which hang in the shower room with shower gel, shampoo and deodorant so that it is ready to grab if we use a site showerblock. The shower cabinet is jammed full of goodness knows what 8O - lotions and potions which you think you can't do without but actually never use :roll: 

Jean


----------



## locovan

Jean Im doing a shopping list here --we really should get together on site and you can be my personal assistant and sort all my M/home out
:roll: 
Right I will go to lakeland site and have a look :wink:


----------



## locovan

all I can find is these http://www.lakeland.co.uk/7708/Pot-and-Pan-Scrapers

Free postage over £50.00 :lol: :lol: I will blame you when Ray says how much Im going to browse allll day :lol: :lol:


----------



## 96706

They're the ones! If you don't have a Lakeland near you and want me to get you a packet of the scrapers let me know - I can post them to you, they don't weigh anything!!!


----------



## locovan

**** said:


> They're the ones! If you don't have a Lakeland near you and want me to get you a packet of the scrapers let me know - I can post them to you, they don't weigh anything!!!


Thanks we have a Lakeland in Canterbury so I will be able to get them
Thanks for all your help xx


----------



## BigAl200

*Monocoque Autosleeper (Talisman).*

Hi, Having only just subscribed to Motor Home Facts, I started trawling through the many forum inputs regarding the Autosleeper Talisman.
I have learned a lot just from the reading! However on coming across this thread from 2004, my interest peaked.
We have had our Autosleeper Talisman for over a year now. Based on the Fiat Talbot/Ducato and first registered in 1992, it is fast approaching 20 years old and will have a short piece published about it in the Classic Motorhoming pages of MMM magazine January (out in December).
Since acquiring her I have set about repairing or replacing werever needed (Remarkably not that much for an ageing vehicle).
However two of the major changes that have been undertaken are :- 
1) The replacement of all three skylights. This has not only cured the draught problem, but are now much easier to open, adjust and let in a lot more light too!
2) The fitting of "Drive-Rite" Air Suspension System. This has raised her sagging rear end. Cured the wallowing and done much to lower the effect of buffeting when HGV's overtake.
There are still other refurbishing bits to be done, but I am pleased with the results to date.
I hope this little input will bring this thread back to life again (I did my resuscitation update the other week, so I hope so!) BigAl200


----------



## tonyt

*Wardrobe storage*

It's a long time since the last addition to this thread and now I'm qualified to contribute I'll add my bit.

I'm probably the last person on the planet to "discover" these but I've not seen a mention of them here or on other forums.

Not restricted to a Clubman but it's just a perfect fit.

Fitted but not tried and tested yet.


----------



## Zebedee

*Re: Wardrobe storage*



tonyt said:


> I'm probably the last person on the planet to "discover" these but I've not seen a mention of them here or on other forums.


Mention where you got it from then please Tony.

Looks like a Mrs Zeb favourite to me - loads of little places to store things. Then forgets where she put them and goes out to buy some more!! 8O :roll:

Dave


----------



## tonyt

*Re: Wardrobe storage*



Zebedee said:


> Mention where you got it from then please Tony.
> 
> Looks like a Mrs Zeb favourite to me - loads of little places to store things. Then forgets where she put them and goes out to buy some more!! 8O :roll: Dave


I got it a couple of years ago from the local camping shop - £9.99 - I thought "a bargain - that'll come in handy one day", got home, put it in the loft and there it's stayed, until now. One of those rare items that actually does come in handy one day. 

I thought it particularly useful with the different size pockets.
No manufacturer label unfortunately.

The camping shop is not a chain but I guess places like Go Outdoors might stock them - maybe even Outdoor Bits!


----------



## aircool

*Re: Wardrobe storage*



tonyt said:


> Zebedee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mention where you got it from then please Tony.
> 
> Looks like a Mrs Zeb favourite to me - loads of little places to store things. Then forgets where she put them and goes out to buy some more!! 8O :roll: Dave
> 
> 
> 
> I got it a couple of years ago from the local camping shop - £9.99 - I thought "a bargain - that'll come in handy one day", got home, put it in the loft and there it's stayed, until now. One of those rare items that actually does come in handy one day.
> 
> I thought it particularly useful with the different size pockets.
> No manufacturer label unfortunately.
> 
> The camping shop is not a chain but I guess places like Go Outdoors might stock them - maybe even Outdoor Bits!
Click to expand...

Looks like the Fiamma Pack Organizer without Fiamma Red on it


----------



## spykal

Here is one on Amazon ( have not checked the size but will 'cos I fancy one too ) ..and there are more there like it :

Amazon link <<










Mike

P.S. I'm happy to see that my old thread is still trundling on ....there are some great tips in here :wink:


----------



## tonyt

*Knicker Elastic*

Those little lockers above the oven/sink, even though very shallow, are very useful but we found things kept falling out and I didn't want to put in something hard and permannent to hold things in so.........a length of knicker elastic gives just enough retention to keep things in place.


----------



## dandywarhol

I got a couple of locker nets from a boat chandlers - same idea but they stop the tea bags from falling through..............


----------



## tonyt

This one is only for monocoques with sliding side windows.

I'm not a security freak but I was looking at the sliding window catches and the words "drill a small hole" came to mind. So easy to open from the outside.

I scratched around in my O&S boxes in my shed and came up with this.

A good 2 minutes work to make!

It's around 7mm dia rigid plastic tubing - actually the upright riser of a garden sprinkler system.

The key fobs just make handles and makes them visible from the outside.


----------



## paulmold

I've been looking for something exactly like that for my Symphony (not a monocoque but uses the same catches). I hope you'll be putting the idea on the AS forum.


----------



## tonyt

paulmold said:


> ........................ I hope you'll be putting the idea on the AS forum.


Not sure I'll live long enough to master the photo loading process :lol:

ps I have a bundle of the plastic tubing if you can't find anything suitable in your shed.


----------



## paulmold

tonyt,
you have a PM


----------

